# Baitcast or Spinning?



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

guys this is killing me, i picked up a rod nice and cheap but strong and reliable at the adelaide boating and fishing show recently, but as per normal i have a dilemma or 5...
1. i have a rod but no reel, 
2. the rod suits both baitcast and spinning reels
3. the first eye on the rod is pretty close to the reel seat so with spinning reels the tip twitches heaps i dont like it...
4. in looking for a reel -$110 dollarsi like the daiwa laguna spinning reel and the laguna baitcaster (this creates another dilemma)
2a. baitcasters cant cast that far with light lures im using lures between 12g and 28g and if the laugna baitcaster can do that id like the bastcaster instead of the spinning reel
2b. i like the daiwa laguna 2500 or 2000 but id like the baitcaster
HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP 
I target callop, murray cod, bream, salmon, reddies, salmon trout, whiting, snapper 
THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, have you ever cast an baitcaster before? Those cast weights won't be an issue on it. Some people struggle to learn to cast an overhead and give up before learning. if you decide to get the baitcaster and you haven't used one before get some casting plugs. they travel through the air slower than a sinker or a lure and give you an increased reaction time. It makes learning to cast one much easier.


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah man im pretty experienced with them dad has a Dawia coastal barra baitcaster and i use it heaps i have it on pretty much full free spool when i cast but he casts big plastics with it


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If the guide is that close to reel that it's causing the tip twitch it's a baitcaster rod and not really suitable for a spin reel.
Get a photo of the rod and we'll confirm it.


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

Braid is the way to go yeah?


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

koich said:


> If the guide is that close to reel that it's causing the tip twitch it's a baitcaster rod and not really suitable for a spin reel.
> Get a photo of the rod and we'll confirm it.


As Koich speculated this rod is not suitable as is for spinning. The first guide is far too close to the butt. If you were to remove the first 2 guides and replace with a stripping guide it may work as a spinning rod. The tip section is not definitive enough to comment further but it seems too bulky.

This rod is an uncompromising compromise.

Maybe use as a kayak flag pole or a tent pole, or flog it and cut your losses.

This is a bit blunt but I can't think of a softer way to express the reality of your position.

Happy to talk to you more if you like and happy to help you further in this.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely a bait caster rod mate.

Do you mine me asking who did you buy it from at the boat show, Dorsal Fin or Tackle Busters (if Stuart had a stand) ?

Sounds like you target some great fish  , I have been doing real well on safwaa (South Australian Anglers Association) dam Cod lately.

Steve


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

A couple of things you could try. Borrow your dad's baitcaster reel. Load the rod up with a strike drag. Does the line stay above the level of the blank or go below? If it stays bove it should be usable as an overhead rod. Tie your minimum desired cast weight to the tip as well as your maximum cast weight to the tip with a short length of line. Give the rod a short flick of your wrist. Does the tip of the rod load up with your minimum cast weight but not overload with your maximu cast weight? If so the rod is usable and should be OK.


----------

